# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1с 7  для windows 8

## Под дождем

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно взять 1с 7 для виндоус "восьмерки"? Перешла с XP. Оболочка 1с установилась, а файл  с базой (мне нужно и УСН И ОСНО) не совместим. (в форуме пока не разобралась, раньше мне прислали установочные файлы)

----------


## Под дождем

Ответьте, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь :( Или подскажите, где написать (может, я не там написала)

----------


## gl00

Возможно надо сменить кодовую страницу базы. Это можно сделать в конфигураторе "Администрирование -> Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ", в появившемся окне выбрать "Текущая системная установка". Лучше предварительно сделать копию базы.

----------

Под дождем (17.07.2013)

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо, сегодня сделала все)

----------


## Под дождем

А как с рег.отчетами поступить? не подгружаются новые в восьмерку :( 
пишет "Не обнаружен файл C:\Program Files (x86)\1с Базы\Кадровый гарант\ExtForms\temp.grp\Rplist.txt.
Процесс загрузки приостановлен!"
Те, что были установлены на базе, кот. с ХP копировала, нормально работают. А новые как загрузить?

----------


## gl00

Попробуйте сделать по инструкции от 1С http://online.1c.ru/catalog/files/in...n.php?ID=38613

----------

Под дождем (20.07.2013)

----------


## Под дождем

Большое спасибо! Буду пробовать!

----------

